# strength vs technique



## Thor, the Mighty. (Apr 4, 2010)

hello all,

I posted this thread elsewhere too but was wondering what you guys thought of it, (being of an aikido/judo background myself, i thought i would greatly appreciate you input).

The question is do you think strength will always win over technique or vice versa? 

thanks for reading folks.


----------



## seasoned (Apr 4, 2010)

In all arts, strength is used against the aggressor by using technique. Where the aggressor has strength and technique, I was always taught that with this combination,  the stronger person with equil technique will win.


----------



## sfs982000 (Apr 5, 2010)

Depending on the situation, strength would be an advantage, but nothing really takes the place of good,solid technique.


----------



## Gaius Julius Caesar (Apr 14, 2010)

If unarmed and hand to hand combat was strength dependent, then the Romans would have bred powerlifters and strongmen for their wars =)


 Strength is a component, it CAN be the deciding factor in an engagement whereas Power is of more concern.

 Between observation, personal exp. and study, when the intellagent decide they need to be able to fight, study the science and art of close combat/Martial arts/Boxing what have you and gain the courage and mindset, they will end up the more lethal party in the engagement.

 Mindset, Technique, power, speed and strength in that order IMO.


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 14, 2010)

There is no strength vs technique dilemma. You need both, and the more of each you have the better you will be.

You also need speed, coordination, reflexes, flexibility, etc.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 15, 2010)

Back in the days when dinosaurs still roamed the earth I was training TKD and there was a 64 black belt there that was very strong and ripping the tops off of canvas kick bags on a fairly regular basis. The Teacher was about 59 (if that). He told his black belt that he was depending to much on strength and not enough on technique and strength would fail him long before technique.

When the black belt asked for a demonstration the teacher stood in front of the bag and kicked it. The bag did not rip but it did travel on a nice (rather fast) arc and impacted the ceiling with a whole lot of force. 

The teacher then turned to the black belt and said technique better than strength. And to be honest you could see the teacher was MUCH more relaxed than the black belt when kicking.


----------



## repz (May 6, 2010)

Strength is an important attribute that supplements technique. If both were technical at the same level, and luck wasnt a factor, the attributes of the person becomes the deciding factor (which can be speed, strength, etc.).

I have heard how many styles say they can defeat strength, and dont require any strength in a live resisting enviornment. I have yet to see one. Even in grappling arts, a degree of struggle relying on muscle happens, like when an opponent is forcing your arm straight into an arm bar and you cant technically roll out of it until your reposition your arm, or when you are almost caught in the rear naked choke but you hold on vainly to the persons arm so he cant slip it around your neck. I have rolled with grapplers that were like water (as they say), but even they get caught in a situation where other attributes are needed.

For striking its the same. The power output of a 190lber and a 120lber would be dramatically different if both were technically the same.


----------



## Brother John (May 6, 2010)

In my way of thinking...
if physical prowess (which to me has to do with a lot more than just physical strength) in one person and Technical skill of the other person are equally offset:
Person A = Prowess +5 and tech ability +10
Person B = Prowess +10 and tech ability +5
Then Technical skill will win. 


But I agree with what others have said: cultivating BOTH physical prowess (strength + more) AND technical skill is BEST and should be a warrior's goal.

Your Brother
John


----------



## Aiki Lee (May 6, 2010)

Muscular stength really shouldn't be a deciding factor in a technique. Skillfull martial artists can take an opponent's balance rendering the opponents muscular strength as ineffective.

That said, there is obviously nothing to LOSE from being physically strong. I just wouldn't depend on it. Personally I think stamina is more important; ya never know how many guys you have to fight before you turn tail and have to escape.


----------

